# VK - Elitar Pipe - Mage RTA & More



## Gizmo (6/12/16)

Been awhile since I updated you guys on whats arrived here at Vape King.

NEW STOCK

Coil Art Mage RTA in Black & Silver
Joyetech Elitar Pipe
Orion Snapback Caps
Vaporesso Tarot Pro
EGO AIO Pro
Noisy Cricket V2
Demon Killer V2 Coils
30ML Unicorn Bottles
Jellyfish Cotton
Rogue Styled Mech with Dripper
RTA/RDA Cleaning Tool

Restocks:
TFV8 T6 Coils
iJoy Combo Silver
Vaporesso Estoc Coils
CCell 0.6 Coils
Subox Mini-C
Battlestar's Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (6/12/16)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html


----------

